# Post-clomid/hcg Test lab results



## xbigshot123 (Dec 11, 2021)

Stopped TRT to start a clomid/hcg regimen for the purposes of inducing spermatogenesis.  It worked, so I went back to get blood work from my endo in order to restart TRT and now I don't think I qualify for TRT??




Obviously I'm on the low end and definitely feel it, but I'm guessing my doc is going to deny me TRT now.


----------



## juuced (Jan 5, 2023)

Regular doctors probably would not give you TRT with those numbers but you pay clinics will.


----------

